# Carrier V And Heat Question



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

My Carrier V A/C was struggling and making noise last season so I've ordered a new unit. I understand that means I need to wire in a thermostat to control the new A/C and the heat.

Does anyone know if the heater control wires are in the ceiling with the A/C or do I need to run new ones from the heating unit? I think it would be easier if they were up there so I'm not running wires from the bottom and the ceiling.

I'm hoping to tackle this project this weekend and not require professional help.

Has anyone done this themselves or is this a job that is typically outsourced? Any tips on running wires?


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

MattS said:


> Does anyone know if the heater control wires are in the ceiling with the A/C or do I need to run new ones from the heating unit?


Let me answer my own questions for those who are having the same issues.

I just finished replacing the Carrier V unit. The unit I chose was a Dometic Brisk Air 2 15k.

The place I ordered it from requires you to order 3 parts - the unit, the ducted air box, and the thermostat that includes the control box. The heating wires are in the ceiling, connect to the new A/C up there, and work off the new thermostat.

Only 3 wires to run to the wall. I removed the 2 ceiling lights to fish the wires.

I used a helper to get the old Carrier V off the roof and the new Dometic in it's place. The new A/C really pushes air compared to the old unit.


----------



## Ohana6164 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi MattS,

Sorry didn't see your post until today. We had our Carrier V A/C go out on us in Aug 2015. I had a local RV shop replace it with a Coleman Mach unit. I ordered the Carrier V to Coleman Adapter and installed it myself since the ceiling unit that the RV shop installed wasn't flush and didn't allow me to open my pantry. So I have the remote that works the AC and I use a wall control for my heater. I'm not brave enough to pry the wall panel off as I fear I may not get it back on again to the likes of my DW.

R, AJ


----------

